# Power amp constantly scanning library



## jeremycase00 (Oct 31, 2011)

Anyone know a way to stop Power amp from scanning the SD card for music all the time. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

Menu - Settings - Advanced under Folders/Library - Folders/Library Scanner - uncheck Auto-scan.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jeremycase00 (Oct 31, 2011)

RMarkwald said:


> Menu - Settings - Advanced under Folders/Library - Folders/Library Scanner - uncheck Auto-scan.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Yeah I have done that and for some reason it keeps scanning. Didn't so it with Aokp27 but now it does in Axiom

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

